# My Baby fell off the changing table today!



## 3happygirls (Feb 4, 2006)

: and it was all my fault! I was in the middle of changing her diaper (which, of course, she wasn't happy about) so I gave her a toy and decided to play with her for a bit. DD#2 (3-1/2) was needing help pulling up her jammies and I turned to help her. They were QUITE TWISTED for some reason, so it took me longer than normal, when ALL OF THE SUDDEN, the MOST horrible, chilling sound of Rose dropping to the floor. Oh, my goodness! I just lost it (crying). I don't see any obvious signs of injury. I have checked and checked, but I worry that she hit her head first. I didn't see any immediate red marks or subsequent bruises. Moves all of her limbs okay and ate a TON afterwards. I did call the Dr. and they said it's *probably* okay just to watch her. So, I'm wondering, though if I should take her in. However, they're going to only look at her just as I did. My instinct tells me she's okay, but that chilling sound of her falling won't leave my brain. ALSO...not only do I feel like a horrible mommy to the little one, but I snapped at my other dd, too. "When mommy is changing Rose, you need to be patient! I can't help you RIGHT THEN!!" Oh....







Why do I have to screw up what I say SO MUCH???!! I held her afterwards, too and told her it was NOT her fault. It was Mommy's fault!!

Can anyone make me feel better??







:


----------



## Shaki (Mar 15, 2006)

I couldn't read and not respond.

I've heard many falling from changing table/bed/crib etc stories and in all`of them the baby is just fine.























too you.


----------



## ani'smama (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm sorry that happened. Try not to be too hard on yourself, ok? It once happened to me with dd1. She too was fine.

I'm glad your daughter is ok.


----------



## Tummy (Feb 24, 2005)

I know all to well what this is like... When my first born fell off the BED onto a tile floor I cried and cried and cried!


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

Im glad your baby is ok. We all make mistakes sometimes. Give yourself a hug.


----------



## FrozenMommy (May 25, 2006)

She's more than likely just fine! Babies are very resilient!
Maybe put the changing pad on the floor?


----------



## VaMountainMomma (Jun 6, 2005)

~hugs~


----------



## mykdsmomy (Oct 10, 2004)

When my son was about 9 months old, I forgot to put the rail up on his crib and he fell out right after I walked out of the room. I was FRANTIC. He was fine. It's such a horrible gut wrenching feeling but honestly, I'm sure your babe is fine. dont beat yourself up, mama.....really.....


----------



## JennyClaire (Jun 5, 2005)

When I was a 1st time mommy in the dark ages (1992) my 2 month old DD fell off her changing table while I was reaching for something. She landed on her side, and I didn't TOUCH her until she started crying and moving in case her neck was broken. I brought her to the emergency room, where she was examined and declared "absolutely fine!" If it would make you feel, better, go ahead and go to the doctor. But your kiddo is probably fine! DD wasn't damaged at all, and has always been a quick learner!

When I was babysitting my friends' one-year-old, he fell off their family bed onto a hardwood floor (on his head) ---- huge bang! I put frozen veggies on his head, and I remember panicking and calling them at the movies (in the days before cell phones an usher had to find them)! He's also been FINE!

Like FrozenMommy said, _"Babies are very resilient!"_ If they weren't, humans would have died out a long time ago!


----------



## aisraeltax (Jul 2, 2005)

well, i will come out of the closet...i not a new mom (well, i have a young baby but my oldest is 15..you would think i would know better), but my son fell out of MY ARMS a few weeks ago. i never even told his father...i was so scared and only told one friend it happened. it was horrible. out of my own arms? i had too much in my hands and he had never turned before, so i had him in one arm leaning over my shoulder. one of the cats did something, and over he went. both my hands were full...dumb! dumb! dumb! then what happened? i had him in a basket and forgot to push it up against the chair and over he went. it was a really bad day!!
glad to know your baby is ok..they are so resilient!


----------



## Steve's Wife (Jan 19, 2006)

We just decided to change all the diapers on the bed for this reason. She's getting too mobile. I rearranged all the changing items and have the pads ready to grab to use on the bed.

***confession time*** My daughter fell off an ottoman when she was a few months old. I had her propped in a bobby on the chair/ottoman for tummy time and she kicked herself forward. I was rooting in the pantry for some chocolate and saw her starting to go. I ran but it was too late. Since it was a teetering thing, she went over kind of slow, but fell HEAD FIRST!!! I never told ANYONE until now, especially dh. She was fine. Screamed like crazy for a minute but I think she was more scared than hurt.

She almost fell off the bed on two occasions, once dh caught her and once I caught her. If I hadn't caught her, she would have hit her head on the end table.


----------



## aisraeltax (Jul 2, 2005)

glad to hear im not the only one not telling dh about my mishaps!!! but, im sure he doesnt tell me about all the mistakes he makes at work too so i dont feel too guilty..but it is a good feelign knowing you arent alone.







to all our babies!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Hugs out to you!
I think someone else just recently posted about this happening and a broken bone involved.
They can be so wiggly!


----------



## IansMommy (Jun 14, 2005)

Don't be too hard on yourself. Both of my kids have fallen off of the couch right in front of me...both at young ages. As mothers, we are SO careful. Don't you know it, the falls that have us the most upset happen right near or in front of us. I am sure she will be just fine.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

My DS fell off the couch when only -- oh, I don't know, 4 or 5 months? I had propped him up in a sitting position in the corner and turned to do something, and the next thing I know, off he went. He also pitched headfirst off the bed once, b/c his crawling skills were better than I gave him credit for. They are wigglers! But he's fine...he's doing an alphabet puzzle on the floor behind me as we speak.







So give your babies each a hug, Mama, and then ask someone to give you one, too.


----------



## chelsmm (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## sinsaratea (May 14, 2004)

honey, if i had a dollar for everytime my wiggle worm fell off of our bed.... well i could get something at a yard sale, something good. it IS a horrible sound that you can't erase, and you WILL beat yourself up about it, but please know that you aren't horrible and you aren't alone!

**confessional** DD, 2 weeks of age--TWO WEEKS OLD--- fell off the couch. my thought is that she actually slid down the quilt to the floor, but i cried for sooooo long. she was fine once i picked her up. me? not so much.


----------



## 3happygirls (Feb 4, 2006)

Thank you ALL for your wonderful words of comfort and mommy wisdom! I've felt horrible all day. I guess I wasn't "smart" enough not to tell my dh. He's the first one I called. I did get the "what happened?" response, though. I guess that's an obvious question, but it seemed like he meant to say "why? what were you doing?" Anyway...no blame placed, he was just worried about her. She DOES seem fine, by the way. A little tired today for all the crying. I just felt so horrible!! The thought and sound of her crying sickened me (we have hardwood floors, too). I changed all her diapers on the bed today (I caught her close to falling off the bed yesterday). I MUST be more vigilant. I was sad, too, because I made my older DD feel bad for asking for help while I was busy with the baby. I made sure I held her close a lot today and showed her how *fine* Rose was afterwards. ANYWAY...so nice to have other moms around to know that I'm not a *complete* idiot!!









Thanks!


----------



## Canadianmommax3 (Mar 6, 2006)

don't be so hard on yourself and i am glad she is fine!
My daughter fell off our big king size bed head first onto the hardwood floor and when she was much much younger i fell with her and she went head first into a wall! That was the sickest feeling i have ever had i thought i had killed her. She had a big goosebump but was fine, darn laundry basket i tripped over!


----------



## Ellie'sMom (Aug 10, 2002)

nak
hey 3happygirls. gus crawled off the bed today (with daddy snoozing beside him) and got a nice bump on the noggin'.

I told you gus and rose are just alike!









Be gentle with yourself!
Hope to see you all soon.
Jenny


----------



## Lisa85 (May 22, 2006)

My dd fell off of our bed once when she was just beginning to roll efficently. I was dumb not to put more pillows around her and I *knew* better, but for whatever reason didn't. The sound is so chilling, but I ran upstairs (she was napping) and grabbed her. We danced for a minute or two then I changed her diaper and she was laughing and giggling. Not hurt at all, just scared.


----------



## chiro_kristin (Dec 31, 2004)

BIG hugs!

It's happened to almost everyone. Totally believe you that you just looked away for a millisecond!

She'll be OK. Take her to a chiropractor as I'm sure she's subluxated. DS has fallen off the bed twice and of course has fallen quite a bit since then as he has tried to navigate everything in the house. He was subluxated everytime but it was easy to take care of.

I know you feel like the worst mama in the world, but we all have been there. I cried for three hours the first time ds fell off the bed.


----------



## GavinSophieMama (May 7, 2006)

Awww...that is a horrible sound! The first night home with my baby I was nursing her in a rocking chair and fell asleep...she must have slid right down my body onto the floor. I woke up to that sound. I also called the doctor and got the same response as you. She was fine, but I felt like total **it for a couple of days. Hang in there!!


----------

